# Krabat



## nasune (Feb 16, 2010)

So yeah, basically see above. I usually shy away from these movie adaptions (the ones that are adaptions of movies aimed towards younglings) but my mother wanted to see this one so whatever. I did read the book, yet that was a long time ago (between 13 and 15 years to be exact) so I'm thinking 'bout giving it a try, but then again Kruistocht in Spijkerbroek was also given a try (I hated it after 1 minute, and changed channels after 10 bloody minutes). So...anyone recommending it?


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Feb 16, 2010)

Don't watch it. It's even worse than Crusade in Jeans. So incredibly boring and dull -_-


----------



## nasune (Feb 16, 2010)

I see, well I'll just have to make some arrangements so I will not be there when she's going to watch it then


----------

